
Is Amazon having issues with load due to Prime day? - rabidonrails
Try to &quot;Shop all deals&quot; and the page just reloads. Seeing other reports of &quot;Ih-oh, something went wrong&quot;
======
kup0
Same thing here (page just reloads)

